# [EVDL] Range extender for Leaf.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/one-inventor-wants-boost-evs-towable-turbine-210057167.html

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

AC Propulsion did this very thing years ago as a range extender for
the RAV4 EV.

Dave


On Sat, Feb 4, 2012 at 9:27 PM, Lawrence Rhodes


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/one-inventor-wants-boost-evs-towab=
> le-turbine-210057167.html
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Not to go total OT but ...
If the Capstone turbine genset was running off CNG, then I 
would be impressed (I could rant about Altfuels, but that 
is OT / verboten on the evdl).

If I remember correctly, Al Coconi's ACP genset had a 3 
phase generator and steer-able wheels which I thought were
cool, but it ran off petrol thus was dirty, and in practice
did not achieve the good mpge as hoped.
http://futuredrive.wordpress.com/2008/01/03/range-extender-efficiency-a-study-of-a-study/
http://www.evnut.com/rav_longranger.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AC_Propulsion

Tesla's TCO J. B. Straubel
http://www.teslamotors.com/about/executive-bios#straubel

built a VW Bug pusher (ver 1.0)
http://www.jstraubel.com/EVpusher/EVpusher.htm

and a VW Rabbit pusher (ver 2.0)
http://www.jstraubel.com/EVpusher/EVpusher2.htm

Again, niether got the greatest mpge (~20mpge). 
If you try to make an ice out of an EV, or an EV out of 
an ice, mpge will end up being a compromise.


{brucedp.150m.com}






> Dave Davidson wrote:
> > AC Propulsion did this very thing years ago as a range extender for
> > the RAV4 EV.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

See the remark in the article about the excessive amount of
heat generated, suggestions about heating your house with it....
There is no better indicator for *in*efficiency than heat.
Heat is called "the bullsh*t detector of efficiency claims"
for a very good reason.

Once you realize that for the expense and kludginess of towing
a genset for the few times that you actually need to go further
than the EV range (assuming you did not mess up and bought an
appropriate, not a 100 mile range EV when your commute is
120 mile round trip) you will soon find a different solution,
such as a car-swap with a friendly neighbor or friend, or
simply renting an ICE for a day.

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Bruce EVangel Parmenter
Sent: Saturday, February 04, 2012 7:33 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Range extender for Leaf.

Not to go total OT but ...
If the Capstone turbine genset was running off CNG, then I would be
impressed (I could rant about Altfuels, but that is OT / verboten on the
evdl).

If I remember correctly, Al Coconi's ACP genset had a 3 phase generator
and steer-able wheels which I thought were cool, but it ran off petrol
thus was dirty, and in practice did not achieve the good mpge as hoped.
http://futuredrive.wordpress.com/2008/01/03/range-extender-efficiency-a-
study-of-a-study/
http://www.evnut.com/rav_longranger.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AC_Propulsion

Tesla's TCO J. B. Straubel
http://www.teslamotors.com/about/executive-bios#straubel

built a VW Bug pusher (ver 1.0)
http://www.jstraubel.com/EVpusher/EVpusher.htm

and a VW Rabbit pusher (ver 2.0)
http://www.jstraubel.com/EVpusher/EVpusher2.htm

Again, niether got the greatest mpge (~20mpge). 
If you try to make an ice out of an EV, or an EV out of an ice, mpge
will end up being a compromise.


{brucedp.150m.com}






> Dave Davidson wrote:
> > AC Propulsion did this very thing years ago as a range extender for
> > the RAV4 EV.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If it is a turbine couldn't it run on vegetable oil. I've been doing that for 
years in my W124 Mercedes. Lawrence Rhodes....

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

